
The metal coating that makes iPhones touch sensitive is running out - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/10/the-metal-coating-that-makes-iphones-touch-sensitive-is-running-out/
======
ajiang
...but will likely be replaced by one of many technologies currently in
development before it runs out at the end of the decade

------
alokv28
"ITO comes from the metal indium, which must be mined"

The bulk of our indium supply actually comes as a byproduct of zinc mining.

As for alternatives to ITO there are many startups working on next generation
technologies. Off the top of my head I can name Cambrios (mentioned in the
article), Innova Dynamics, C3Nano, and Sinovia Technologies.

